# Places for Graphic Designers to show their work in Germany.



## NYC212 (Oct 7, 2012)

I recently moved to Germany from NYC. My portfolio is already on site that is quite known world wide.... but I was wondering what other sites I should upload my work to?

I have also been using Dasauge, which seems to be big place for designers to share their portfolios in Europe. And I have been utilizing Xing. If anyone else has ideas of where Graphic Designers show their work online in Germany please let me know.

My goal is to start working at an international ad agency.


----------

